# Living in Ruwais



## kimskyun (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello. I have just joined this Forum.

I have been offered a new job position in Ruwais beginning at the second half of this year. If there is anyone who knows about this place, please tell me how living a life there is like. 

I also plan to bring my family with me (but without company's financial support), I am curious whether there is an appropriate accomodation and schools, transportation for foreigners with reasonable price (Giving the estimate numbers would help). I also heard there is a Ruwais Housing Complex for foreigners around there. I am wondering if rent is available there, and if not available I would like to know at least outsiders can use the facilities. In addition, in the south area of Ruwais, I heard there is a town called "Ghayathi." I wanna know if this place is also okay to live.

Any comments would be of great help. Thank you.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

kimskyun said:


> Hello. I have just joined this Forum.
> 
> I have been offered a new job position in Ruwais beginning at the second half of this year. If there is anyone who knows about this place, please tell me how living a life there is like.
> 
> ...


You need to visit before deciding but my immediate reaction is DON'T DO IT! 

Sorry to be negative but do you have any idea what Ruwais is like? Its certainly nothing like Dubai or Abu Dhabi and you will probably feel very cut off. Will there be schools there for your children, are they any good and what will they cost??? 

I don't think you can do the level of research you need to establish these things and the availability of suitable/affordable housing without visiting personally. Too big a risk IMHO..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ruwais - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not a place I would want to live in nor would I want to bring my family.....


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Al Ruwais is an city which most of the citizens are working for the petroleum companies and it has most of the facilities that are available in any city like cinemas, clubs etc. But the bad thing that It's boring coz it's a small city and people there are from 1 category Oilfeilds..

If you like travelling to spend good time then 
- Abu Dhabi is 170 km approx far from you
- Al mirfa is 50 km far ( small but nice )
- Bida Zayed is 160 km far.

In case you love fishing AlRuwais is a heaven for fishermen, the amount of fishes there is unbelieveable

Regards,
A.rahim


----------

